# Removing and Replacing New Substrate for CRS CBS RCS Tank



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

Good Morning,

I have been thinking of adding ADA soil for my shrimp tank. The only thing which is giving me a headache is the current tank is holding approx. 4 lbs of Fluval Shrimp Stratum. I don't know how am I going to remove them if it's a must before adding in the ADA soil "after leeching out all the ammonia". I assume those stratum has already built up quite a bit of bacteria I guess? Can I just add the ADA soil on top of the Fluval Shrimp Stratum?

Any advice for me?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

ADA lowers ph compared to out of the tap water, it was around 6-6.4 if I recall correctly from the lower mainland water sheds (Surrey area). It could drastically drop your ph rather quickly, which your shrimp would not like at all. Having higher or lower ph is fine, but the swings sure mess them up.

What is your tank's PH for fluval stratum at right now? The shrimp may need to be slowly adjusted to it, after the ammonia\ammonium (whichever it is, I can't remember) has been removed. It's quite process, taking over 2 weeks for me to achieve with frequent flush outs\water changes, sometime multiple times a day.

I'd almost suggest just leaving it, unless the fluval needs to be replaced as it is. I've topped off ADA onto ADA, after it's broken down and turn to mud, even that made a mess of the tank, but I didn't have to worry about a ph drop or adapting the shrimp to different hardness.


Just my opinion, but let us know the current PH, and reason for wanting to switch. See if the pros out weigh the cons.
-Chris


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Top it off with the new stuff or if you really want to swap it do so slowly over a few weeks. Suck out old stuff with a water change tube and add in the new. 

Ada can leach ammonia when it's new so you don't rant to shock the tank to much


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for all your advices. I believe my pH stayed at 6.6 or 6.8. I am totally not good with colors....
I am thinking doing little by little swapping the soil whenever I do WC.. 
I agreed with effox that doing it all at once will get ammonia spike right up to the sky... and pH will swing... but I had my shrimp for several months without any sign of breeding.. It was disappointing.. 
I am hoping I can adjust the pH to at least 6.4

My plan would be swap them each time I do WC and monitor my pH daily to see when it actually hit my target 6.4 then I will stop swapping them.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd advise you to have a sponger filter going in a bucket\spare tank that would have all the ADA you'd need to put into the tank, doing water changes, prior to adding it to the shrimp tank.

I've had RCS live with newer ADA (they came with some plants), but I wouldn't deliberately introduce untreated ADA to shrimp. The only thing worse than having them not breed, is them dying, and ammonia fluctuation along with ph levels lowering is a good way of regretting doing that.

You can vacuum out as suggested, and replace it with the treated ADA in smaller portions, but make sure you have a master kit handy, you'll be wanting to ensure your filter is keeping up with any introduced ammonia.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know what the water is like right now (haven't tested in the lower mainland it over a year I'd think), but it was around 7.0-7.2 when I had my shrimp tank, and the pure ADA soil brought it down to 6.2, I ended up adding some crushed coral to bounce the KH\PH up a bit.

Looks like the plants listed in your 15g shouldn't be an issue to move around either, so that's a definite bonus.


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

May i know the amount of ADA soil you added into your tank? Is it completely filled?









Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamtep (Jul 19, 2015)

That's pretty much normal with ADA soil in 3 or 4 first weeks of cycling, Amoniac will spike. Just do some water change and it will slowly drop down and finally cycle...

I use ADA soil in all of my Caridina tanks. Never have any issues since 3 years.
I think you did the right switch to it 



YumiChi said:


> May i know the amount of ADA soil you added into your tank? Is it completely filled?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

Tamtep said:


> That's pretty much normal with ADA soil in 3 or 4 first weeks of cycling, Amoniac will spike. Just do some water change and it will slowly drop down and finally cycle...
> 
> I use ADA soil in all of my Caridina tanks. Never have any issues since 3 years.
> I think you did the right switch to it


I heard many good review over ADA soil for CRS and CBS... and most local members tank have them over Fluval and having great success... never seen any with fluval. Plus Fluval retailer price going up which convince me to get ADA over Fluval if its only a 10 dollars different....

Cant really be cheap if I am keeping them healthy plus shrimp deserves a better environment.

Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

There's two sized bags I believe, I bought a half finished one of the bigger bag from someone that had a 22g long I believe, for my 10g. There was at least 3 inches I'd think of soil.

But then again, I didn't add it slowly into the tank, I leeched the ammonia out before, as I previously mentioned


----------



## Tamtep (Jul 19, 2015)

Yes ADA soil has really good reputation and quality. Honestly I only use this soil and all my CRS, CBS, tiger and they breed like rabbits nuts. :bigsmile: 
But remember most important, since shrimps poo a lot even when they eat, you must siphone your soil regularly, about once a week or two in order to keep it clean and to low down Nitrate... 

I know many people has used Fluval soil and their shrimps died suddently. Fluval soil seems product not really reliable to in long term used. Some said their water param fluctuated after a couple of month using it. Also it's kinda expensive for... Therefore, I personally don't recommend it to anyone...

Regards,



YumiChi said:


> I heard many good review over ADA soil for CRS and CBS... and most local members tank have them over Fluval and having great success... never seen any with fluval. Plus Fluval retailer price going up which convince me to get ADA over Fluval if its only a 10 dollars different....
> 
> Cant really be cheap if I am keeping them healthy plus shrimp deserves a better environment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T705 using Tapatalk


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

Can anyone... tell me if my pH and Ammonia is okay? I am so color blinded lately..


----------

